# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Bombas Xinocas!!!

## JoséCosta

Viva pessoal

Gostaria de reunir a vossa larga experiencia sobre um assunto que me tem dado muitas dores de cabeça e que parece....que finalmente resolvi o problema....para variar como e tipico em mim....ou vai ou racha  :yb624:  .
No meu aquario de 500 litros tive sempre um grande problema com a circulação, ou era muita e direcionada ou era pouca. 
Ultimamente tinha dois Aquaclear 110 de 3700l/h a funcionar dentro do aquario....resultado....ou tinha sempre o fundo levantado ou tinha agua a saltar fora. 
Depois de ler um pouco sobre os vários equipamentos no mercado, descartei logo a tunze pelos preços brutais, e apareceu a RESUN 15000 como opcção viável....enfim...comprei duas....e nao e que os xinocas ate percebem da coisa   :HaEbouriffe:  .....ok...ondas nao faz, mas a corrente alternada e em parelha uma com a outra bomba,simula muito bem a corrente oceanica...estou parvo  :yb677:  .....enfim....alguem tb tem estas maquinas???...estao satisfeitos???? enfim.....gostava de ter mais opinioes sobre este assunto.

Abraços e deixem-me la fazer uma TPA  :yb665:  
JC

----------


## Rui China

eu tb tenho uma e estou bastante satisfeito,não só pelas prestações como pela sua robotês,unico "defeito" :yb665:  iman bastante forte.

----------


## JoséCosta

Iman?????que iman?

Abraços
jc

----------


## Rui China

> Iman?????que iman?
> 
> Abraços
> jc


desculpa fiz confusão :Coradoeolhos:  ,mas estive a ver essa bomba no site underwater shop e parece-me realmente muito fixe.

----------


## NunoAlexandre

tenho 4 sun sun e estou sastisfeito com a qualidade

----------


## Filipe Silva

Tenho a comunicar o seguinte:

TEnho 4 sunsun duplas de 6000lts/h, estive a fazer uma limpeza geral nas mesmas, vi que ambas as bombas têm os veios a desfazerem-se...

Somente quero alertar para trocarem os veios, antes de começarem a aparecer problemas nos aqua devido à ferrugem!


Cumps FSilva

----------


## Abilio Campos

Bom dia,consegiste arranjar veios para troca,as minhas de 5000 lt estaõ sempre a partir com a ferrugem.
Abilio Campos

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas, ainda não troquei porque ainda não partiram!

Mas tenho que as trocar devido à ferrugem...  :Admirado:  


Já me disseram que o diâmetro é o mesmo que o dos eléctrodos, no entanto não sei bem ao certo!

 :SbSalut:

----------


## JoséCosta

Saliento que nao estou a falar da SUN SUN, estou a falar da RESUN, e parecido mas nao e a mesma marca. Esta bomba que vos falo tem veio ceramico e uma elice de barco ..hehehe... :yb624:  .

Abraços
JC

----------


## Manuel Faria

bom, RESUN e sunsun. Penso que não são as mesmas.

Eu comprei recetenmente duas RESUN wavemaker de 15000l/h, que penso serem iguais à que o José comprou, e ainda não posso falar muito sobre elas.

É claro que em relação às que tinha, 2 Tunze 6060 com corrente continua de 6000l/h, estas são mais suaves e tal como o José diz têm correntes alternadas com controladores e não levantam a areia. De salientar que os 15000l se atingem(?) num curto espaço de tempo

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Tenho uma Sun Sun e estou satisfeito. Só noto um se não: a qualidade do revestimento do fio de alimentação eléctrica não me parece da melhor qualidade.

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

para as sun sun de 5000 litros basta ir a qualquer drogaria e pedir eléctrodos de 2,5mm de inox passar uma lixa e cortar a medida
dá uma média de 3 por cada eléctrodo e custa 35centimos

----------


## JoséCosta

Sao essas mesmo Manuel, tenho ouvido falar mt bem deste equipamento, e forte e feio, o controlador é de um plastico bera, os acabamentos piores ainda, mas nestas coisas como em tudo na vida, o aspecto nao e tudo. 
Como tu referes os 15000 l/h tambem eu tenho algumas duvidas, mas o mais interesante no equipamento nao considero ser esse aspecto e a potencia maxima mas sim a alternancia de correntes, o bom preço e o baixo consumo energetico. 
Como tinha dito comprei duas, uma ficou logo a funcionar e a outra vinha com defeito de fabrica.......agora vem o aspecto que considero mais importante.....num espaço de 4 dias depois de ter feito a reclamação, o fabricante/revendedor autorizou de imediato que o logista desse outro equipamento novo  :yb677:  ....isto sim e importante e demonstra a qualidade que os xinocas começam a dar....penso eu de que.

PS: outro aspecto positivo que só no verão vou poder confirmar e o facto de o transformador ser externo passando à bomba apenas uma corrente de 12 voltes.....segurança maxima.....redução de transmissao de calor da bomba para a agua.  :SbOk:  

Abraços
JC

----------


## Manuel Faria

Como disse antes, não posso falar muito pois tenho-as hà pouco tempo mas que fazem o seu trabalho, fazem. Falta saber a durabilidade.

O único senão que eu tenho nas minhas são os suportes com ventosas. São duma versão mais antiga, segundo o vendedor. Como as encomendei pela Net custava-me mais a devolução do que os suportes. Esses mesmos não é fácil encontrá-los em separado. Consegui um e estou à espera que me arranjem outro. De resto, e para já, tudo ok.

----------


## António Vitor

Peço desculpa pelo ligeiro off-topic:
Sei que as resun duram anos, conheço umas que ainda bombam com vários anos...e seempre a bombar...

Mas atenção até possivelmente as tunze são fabricadas na china...
 :Big Grin: 

é quase tudo desde lcd's a canetas, depois admirem-se que não há consumidores na europa (perderam-se nos ultimos anos milhões de empregos na europa, e a sangria continua, depois os chineses como ganham pouco também não engrossam a lista de consumidores, perdem-se consumidores...e existe produção a mais... e depois dizem que a crise é por causa dos empréstimos nos eua...sinceramente dúvido. foi o empurrão...apenas...para amostrar a realidade...

Por isso vou começar a evitar comprar chinoca não é pela má qualidade, que sei que eles têm do bom e do mau...mas por estas razões...isto se não existir em português... código de barras a começar nos 560 quer dizer em principio foi feito cá.

É a queda do capitalismo ...se alguém não impedir isto estamos a presenciar o fim de uma era...com as dificuldades nas transições que se costuma ter...

A emigração de portugal para o exterior possivelmente já ultrapassa a dos anos 60 e 70...

----------


## JoséCosta

Viva Antonio

Nao discordo do que estas a dizer..........mas....e nao me leves a mal.... preferia nao levar a conversa para esses lados... :yb665:  ...para desgraças e politicas basta comprar o jornal ou ver a TVI.....considero este momento do forum o meu momento zen....quero la saber da economia mundial....apenas queria confirmar a qualidade e durabilidade do produto. 
Se formos a ver bem hoje tudo e made in china.....desde a Heim a tunze....e uma questao de mao de obra mais barata....o que me choca e que os produtos com selo chines custam menos de metade do preço, se for europeu mas feito na china e o triplo ou mais....por isso...sinceramente nao sei quem tem razão...por um lado os chineses trabalham que nem escravos, mas por outro.....trabalham. :Whistle:  

Enfim...fica mais um assunto para se pensar

Abraços
JC

----------


## Manuel Faria

Ai ai ai ai!!!!

Voces tocaram um assunto que a mim me está atrevessado na garganta. Como sabem eu estou na Suiça e quando vim para cá não foi pelas bonitas paisagens que a Suiça tem. Vim porque queria uma vida melhor. Coisa que o meu País não soube, não pode ou não quis dar. A revolução do 25 de Abril foi muito bonita e boa para todos, mas a mim pessoalmente deu-me cabo da vida. Porquê? porque, antes, tal como hoje, o procura do primeiro emprego não era fácil. Tinha 2 semestres de medicina e como tal pensei que não seria dificil encontrar emprego. Puro engano!! :Icon Cry:  Depois de fazer de tudo um pouco surgiu-me a possibilidade de vir para cá e nem olhei para tráz. Nem imaginava o que me esperava: Lavar pratos,restaurantes, casas de banho e........enfim tudo o que me impunham. É claro que, tal como os chineses, não me acomodei. Trabalhei no duro, passei muito, estive durante anos longe da familia, não vi os filhos crescer etc etc.para chegar onde cheguei e alcançar tudo aquilo a que me propus. Por isso não conndenem os desgraçados. Eles só procuram uma maneira de viver melhor os seus sonhos. Por vezes nós, portugueses, estamos mal habituados.Aquilo que aí, na nossa terra, não fazemos porque temos vergonha de fazer, num país estrangeiro, onde ninguém nos vê, tal e qual os "cinhocas", fazemos pela vida e..........
Desculpem, mas às vezes eu entendo-os :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## Pedro Miguel Lopes

eu tenho 2 sun sun de 5000l/h.estou bastante contente pois nao fazem barulho algum,sem falar no preço.ja tem 1 ano a bombar.

----------


## António Vitor

O meu momento menos zen...que querem...
sou assim...peço desculpa... mas gosto de dar a minha opinião...politica, embora isto seja um forum de aquariofilia...

O problema não é dos chinocas, é das tais empresas que fogem para a mão de obra barata, não dando regalias sociais e dinheiro suficiente, para eles próprios se tornarem consumidores.

Se deixasse de existir consumidores na europa e aparecessem na china, não era tão grave. O problema é que de facto assim a europa e outros não connseguem competir...e ou baixam o nivel de vida, com trabalho precário e baixos salários...ou não conseguem conmpetir.

E o que se alcançou antes vai tudo pela cano do esgoto abaixo.
Sei que os emigrantes, emigram e vão fazer aquilo que os nacionais dos países de acolhimento não querem fazer...

mas depende...cá em portugal com a taxa de deseemprego artificialmente baixa (garanto que deve estar 2x acima do numero do governo), e o trabalho temporário e precário deve estar 4x acima... ter um emprego reles, já é bom, mas como por milagre e a pedido de "belmiros" os brasileiros do nordeste, já estão tomando conta...e fazem tudo por tostão e meio...

não tenho nada contra os brasileiros, nem contra os chineses...note-se...

E os portugas já começam a aceitar perder fins de semana, sair ás 2 da amanhã por ordenados mínimos ou ainda menos, porque as horas não são contabilizadas.

é os problemas da globalização...

Se acreditam no que os tais gúrus da finança dizem, então o mercado não precisa de controlo e autoregulariza-se...
lol...

nos EUA o pib vai cair mais de 5% ou perto deste valor e mais virá...
 :Big Grin: 

Estamos num momento de viragem pró bem ou para o mal, isto vai ter de mudar, porque nem as democracias aguentam um mal estar social crescente...

embora os portugas aguentem mais que os outros, somos...como diria o outro de brandos costumes...
até um dia...

De volta ao asunto das bombas, as bombas acreditem que são tão boas como as outras...resun ou sun sun

----------


## JoséCosta

Isto está bonito está......e eu que só queria saber se as bombas xinocas eram porreiras....e levo uma lição de historia socio-politica...... :yb624:  . Mas no fundo isto e que importa....o convivio entre a irmandade aquorofila, so falta a jeka  :SbBiere5:   e o tremoço e ja nem quero saber do raio das bombas  :yb624:  

Mais uma vez.....mmmmmmuito obrigado a todos

Abraços 
JC

----------


## Manuel Faria

> so falta a jeka   e o tremoço e ja nem quero saber do raio das bombas  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JC




 :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  Tens toda a razão José :SbOk:  mas às vezes são precisos estes devaneios socio politicos para nos esquecermos dos problemas aquaristicos :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  

Resumindo e concluindo( como dizem os pliticos :yb624:  ): as bombas até nem são más

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

As Resun são muito boas quanto a mim. Tenho duas à 2 anos sem o minimo problema. E as minhas estão em overdrive, ou seja, passam muito mais tempo à velocidade maxima que à minima, com uma pequena alteração no controlador.  Vê tópico "Alterar Resum".

O Henrique Oliveira também as está a utilizar alteradas e também nunca tiveram o minimo problema. 


abraço

----------


## Manuel Faria

Paulo,

Estive a ver o tópico de alteração das resistencias. Para alterar as mesmas, quais as resistencias que colocaste'

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Troquei uma pela outra. Assim fica com os tempos trocados, menos tempo a 5000L/h e mais tempo a 15000L/h. Cerca de 20s no maximo e apenas 2s no minimo.

abraço

----------


## Manuel Faria

:Pracima:   :Pracima:  Obrigado Paulo

----------


## JoséCosta

Ora viva Paulo

Por acaso ja tinha visto o teu post sobre a alteração das Resun, nao nego que era algo que me interesava, mas....tenho receio de o fazer.....e que eu e mais bolos pá....coisas de eletricidade por norma comigo da asneira :SbSourire2:  . Enfim por agora vou deixar as coisas como estao, comprei estas duas belas maquinas para nao ter que andar sempre com o areao levantado por isso ate ver vou confiar nos Xinocas  :HaEbouriffe:  e com o tempo logo vejo...quem sabe passo por ai em Aveiro e peço a um colega do vicio que me de uma ajuda  :Coradoeolhos:  .

Desde já...um forte abraço

JC

----------


## JoséCosta

Ja agora.....ouviram falar de suportes magneticos para estas bomba??? o vendedor disse-me que ja tinha ouvido um zum zum de que era algo que mais dia menos dia ia estar a venda.

Abraços
JC

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Aparentemente a nova versão trás suportes magneticos e de ventosas. A minha versão apenas trazia um braço plastico muito foleiro. Aparentemente os Xinocas estão com atenção às necessidades do mercado e melhoram o produto rapidamente!!!

----------


## Manuel Faria

Penso que a nova versão tem os mesmos suportes da tunze, ou parecidos.
As minhas tem essas ventosas e o dito suporte magnetico. Só que esse mesmo não vale nada. Quer dizer, não tem força. É muito fraquinho para o peso das bombas que ainda são pesadas.

----------


## Santos Madeira

Bom dia caros companheiros de infurtunio trabalhista e de alegrias várias aquarísticas  :Smile: . Depois de tanta "comberceta" e ainda por cima, a seco pois de cervejola nem a cheirei, todos se esqueceram de dizer qual o preço das benditas bombitas sela lá a marca que seja. Isso é que me interessa!!!pois para aqueles que ganham acima dos 5mil aéreos por mês, este preço é de somenos importância, agora para mim que nem de longe lá chego, tenho que fazer bem as contas, e como não gosto de andar pelas lojas a perguntar preços, pois já basta ser teso e como tal é desnecessário demonstrá-lo  :Smile: . Um abraço amigão para todos e continuem a discutir sobre a crise pois tambem faz parte da vida e vir-mos aqui só para falar de aquas, às vezes torna-se monótono. Inté.

----------


## Pedro Miguel Lopes

A sun sun 5000l/h custo 18 euros.

----------


## JoséCosta

Caro Santos

Tocas-te num assunto importante, se bem me recordo cada bomba custou-me mais coisa menos coisa 140 euros (bomba + suporte + controlador), comparando com o mercado, julgo ser um optimo preço vendo que o produto esta bem conseguido e os resultados demonstram que e um equipamento que dura e dura e dura.

Abraços

----------


## Manuel Faria

Viva Santos

As minhas (resun 15000l/h)custaram cerca de 90 Euros cada, mais os direitos alfandegarios(Suiça). Mandei vir de uma firma Alemã.

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

A primeira que mandei vir directamente de Hong Kong ficou por uns 100, ja com os portes e alfandega. A segunda ficou por 75 na Exoreef, mas foi uma promoção. Penso que o preço actual delas são uns 100.

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Não percebo como é que as resun 15000 são tão caras, aqui em Portugal! Vim anteontem da Tailândia e trouxe uma Resun 15000, que comprei numa loja em Bangkok...custou-me 30!!...as SunSun custavam 7!

----------


## JoséCosta

Caro Bruno

Até e facil de perceber nao te podes esquecer que desde o fabricante ate ao vendedor final e no fim ao comprador o equipamento passa por muitas maos...por exemplo:

fabricante vende a 50
revendedor do pais vende a 70
revendedor do pais comprador revende a 100
vendedor final vende a 140 (este valor depende da margem de cada um)

Resumindo.....quem se lixa e o comprador final....a isto se chama politica de mercado livre  :yb620: 

Abraços

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Podes ver as coisas por outro lado.... 

O fabricante dá emprego a 20 pessoas,
O revendedor do pais dá emprego a mais 10
O revendedor do pais comprador dá emprego a mais 10
O vendedor final  dá emprego a mais 5

Se comprarmos directamente 25 pessoas vão para o desemprego, logo temos que pagar segurança social para mais 25 pessoas e ficamos na mesma  :Coradoeolhos: 

Falo por mim, prefiro comprar as bombas um pouco mais caras e manter toda essa gente a trabalhar...

----------


## JoséCosta

Caro Paulo

A minha observação era apenas uma explicação para os preços, nao os tava a questionar. 
Partilho a tua opinião......o que questiono e que no fim....e pensa bem nisto.....sai mais caro revender que fabricar....e esta hemmmm...lol

Abraços
JC

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá José,

não comprei à fábrica, mas sim numa loja de animais (tal como existe em Portugal). Vejamos o seguinte:

As bombas são fabricadas na china e para chegarem à Tailandia têm o transporte, alfandega, intermediários e vendedor final.

O mesmo acontece aqui, com a diferença do IVA (7%) e transporte (mais perto)...quando *SAI* de uma loja da Tailândia, custa menos de 30€....quando *SAI* de uma loja de Portugal custa cerca de 100€....dá que pensar!

Por curiosidade, uma Sunsun 5000l custava 7€ e uma Resun sp6000 (40W/2880l/h) custava 9€.

----------


## JoséCosta

Uma coisa e certa.............as bombas são boas, o preço nao esta mau, mas podia estar melhor.  :Palmas: 

Abraços

----------


## Rúben Francisco

Boas

Tenho uma resun 15000l/h a + de 1 ano e até agora tem-se portado bem... é silenciosa e o eixo de ceramica é uma + valia pra mesma. Embora o fabricante anuncie 15000l/h no maximo, penso que nem  chega la perto. Digo isto porque montei uma vortech mp40 no sitio onde se encontrava a resun e ñ ha comparação possivel, tudo o que estava a frente começou a mexer  :yb624:  :yb624: (a vortech é 12000l/h). Um outro aspecto negativo da bomba é o seu tamanho e peso... :yb665: 
Em relação a outra bomba chinoca a sun sun, tambem tenho uma de dupla saída 6000l/h e o problema ja foi refrido, os eixos que desfazem-se ou enferrujam... o Carlos Mota deu uma boa solução pro problema (tambem fiz o mesmo :yb624: ).
Para quem não pode dispensar muitos , acho que são boas aquisições, pelo seu desenpenho, consumo, preço e até mesmo durabilidade( desde que a sua manutenção seja BEM regular).

cumprimentos
Rúben

----------

